# Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer



## Wegberger (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich hier im AB viel unterwegs bin und mitlese ... habe ich auch die Threads um das "klauen, zerstören" von Aussenbordern bzw. Spiegel gelesen.

Würde eine Sicherung am Motor ....helfen ? die euch auf euer Handy ...online die Unbefugte Entwendung/Handanlegung melden würde?

Habe eine Idee - keine Bereicherungsabsicht - nur das könnte hinhauen.

Da ich aber nicht immer hier mitlese .... einfach mal die Frage, ob das Thema immer noch aktuell ist !?

VG


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo wegberger.
Das thema ist sehr aktuell. Ein motor ist mir schon geklaut worden. Berichte mal von deiner ldee. 
Gruß zokker


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Ich warte gespannt.


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Für Fahrräder gibt es Peilsender und Alarmanlagen. Kaum größer als ne Streichholzschachtel. Die müssten doch für Motoren auch gehen.


----------



## mlkzander (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

es gibt x verschiedene systeme, auch welche mit simkarte usw.
z.b.:

http://www.cleverorten.de/aussenborder.html

aber man sollte nicht so vermessen sein und glauben, dass die potentiellen diebe nicht auch damit umzugehen wissen.........

ne gescheite vollkasko finde ich sinnvoller und besser investiert


----------



## Wegberger (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo,

hatte in diese Richtung gedacht.... da ich habe kein Boot habe .... keine Ahnung ob das praktikabel ist. Aber ihr werdet da ja eure Meinung kund tun ...

http://www.strype.eu

Alarmanlagen muss jemand hören
GPS Sender können entfernt werden

Eigentlich hat man doch eh nur die Chance in dem Moment wenn was geschieht die Grünen zu informieren und zu hoffen, dass die schnell vor Ort sind.


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Danke wegberger,
ich finde das teil super.
Werde mal am we, zu hause am pc, mich ein wenig nähen über den strype informieren. 
Wenn das ding kein vermögen kostet und klebebänder nachzukaufen sind würde ich mir so ein teil anschaffen. 
Abschreckende wirkung hat's ja auch.
Gruß aus hh

Hab ebend noch mal nachgedacht.
Wie verhält sich der strype wenn ich ihn mit einem großen hammer plattmach? Meldung kann er dann ja nicht mehr senden. Also doch murks das teil?


----------



## Wegberger (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo zokker,

das Teil gibt es noch nicht ... oder ist gerade im Roll-Out.

Die Fragen habe ich auch .... ich werde mich mal "Schlau" machen und berichten. Vielleicht können wir ja auch einen Test machen. Mal schauen ....


----------



## raubangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Profis haben so etwas:
http://www.jammer-store.com/titan-all-in-one-jamming-solution.html

Handy weg und GPS gleich mit....
Ist dann nix mehr mit Ortung.

Geht auch deutlich billiger.
Ca. 40€ für einfache Handystörer aus China.


----------



## Wegberger (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

hallo,

klar gibt es nie die 100% Sicherheit ausser man nimmt Boot und Motor mit auf den heimischen Dachboden.

Aber ist die Lösung deswegen nichts zu versuchen ?

Ich finde den Ansatz einen stillen Alarm bei einer Siegelverletzung auszulösen nicht uncharmant.... und wenn das ganze günstig sein sollte um so mehr. Insbesonders weil meine Meinung ist .... nur in den ersten 15 Minuten kriegste die "Penner" zu fassen.

Eine Frage, die ich mir stelle ist, kann ich das Teil zu anbringen, dass man es nicht sieht aber beim Abbau des AB das Siegel so beschädigt wird, dass Alarm ausgelöst wird?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Wäre die Sachen wenn wie an der Küste geschehen, Motor samt Spiegel entwendet wird, da gibs ja denn auch kein Alarm oder?
Es sind super Ideen, aber ich denke die Leute die die Sachen klauen sind Profis, organisierte Banden da wird so etwas nicht helfen.
Anfänger sind es oft nicht mehr, wenn man sieht was innerhalb einer Nacht manchmal weggeschleppt wird und welche Größen an Außenborder bekommt man schon Ängste...
Wie geschrieben eher ne anständige Versicherung...
Und beim Klau jemanden erwischen, abknallen einbuddeln fertig, nur nicht erwischen lassen...


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Sowie die Teile im Container verschwinden, funkt da auch kein GPS Sender mehr durch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Ich habe die Tage mal mein Telfon genommen und in Alufolie eingewickelt, da klingelt schon nichts mehr und daher bin ich mir sicher, das auch die meisten Sender von den Dieben erkannt werden und umgangen. Oder sie sind so schnell in einem Kastenwagen verstaut und dann ist eben ohnehin Ruhe.

Ich denke schon einige Zeit über einen mechanischen Schutz nach.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Also Selbstschussanlagen mit CS-Gas.
Wird gerne zur Absicherung von Bootschuppen und ähnliches eingesetzt.
A gibt das nen richtigen Bumms und B stehen die Diebe dann in einer großen CS-Gas Wolke. 
Sicherheitshalber sollte ein Warnaufkleber angebracht werden.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Also Selbstschussanlagen mit CS-Gas.
> Wird gerne zur Absicherung von Bootschuppen und ähnliches eingesetzt.
> A gibt das nen richtigen Bumms und B stehen die Diebe dann in einer großen CS-Gas Wolke.
> Sicherheitshalber sollte ein Warnaufkleber angebracht werden.




War aber nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Was ist cs-gas???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

pfefferspray.

Ich würde aber maximal zum Schreckschuss raten und dabei darauf achten, das der Schuss weit genug von dem Lump entfernt auslöst, sonst wird man schneller in Regress genommen als man piep sagen kann.


----------



## Andy007 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Moin,
Nutzt doch einen GPS Tracker. Sobald der einen vorgegebenen Radius  verlässt  gibt der per E-Mail Meldung über seinen  Standort und das alle 5min so lange er nicht komplett mit Blech  abgeschirmt ist. Kostet ein wenig aber beruhigt. Bei Bewegung gibt man  der Polizei nur noch die aktuellen Koordinaten oder einen Punkt auf der  dann angezeigten Karte durch.
Den Tracker wasserdicht verschweißen und der kann dann z.B. auch im Tank versenkt werden. 
100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.
Infos unter
www.dantracker.com

Einige schwörn drauf..... #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Nutzt doch einen GPS Tracker. Sobald der einen vorgegebenen Radius  verlässt  gibt der per E-Mail Meldung über seinen  Standort und das alle 5min so lange er nicht komplett mit Blech  abgeschirmt ist. Kostet ein wenig aber beruhigt. Bei Bewegung gibt man  der Polizei nur noch die aktuellen Koordinaten oder einen Punkt auf der  dann angezeigten Karte durch.
> Den Tracker wasserdicht verschweißen und der kann dann z.B. auch im Tank versenkt werden.
> 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.
> ...



Das Ding hat einen Fehler, die Größe.

Bei kleinen Motoren passt es nicht in den Tank, bei den größeren Motoren bleibt der Tank an Bord, wenn der Motor gestohlen wird.

Es gibt nur eine gute Lösung und das ist eine Versicherung.


----------



## 2911hecht (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Schaut mal hier. http://www.pantaenius.de/de/service/extras/wsp-gravur.html


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



> Schaut mal hier. http://www.pantaenius.de/de/service/...sp-gravur.html


Alles schön und gut, aber eine solche Gravur wird in Polen, Litauen, Lettland leider niemanden interessieren!
Hilfreich wird die Gravur nur in dem (unwahrscheinlichen) Fall, dass die Räuber noch hierzulande mit ihrem Diebesgut erwischt werden.
Aber immer noch besser als nichts zu machen, zumal es ja eine Gratisleistung der Polizei/Versicherer ist!

Es gab vor einigen Jahren mal den Ansatz, Außenborder und Boote mit fest eingebauten Chips zu versehen, um ihre Identifizierung zu gewährleisten.
Dazu hätten die Hersteller ein Abkommen treffen müssen!
Jetzt ratet mal, warum dazu von Herstellerseite kein Interesse vorhanden war?
Klar, je mehr geklaute Motoren und Boote, desto mehr Neuverkäufe!
Im Grunde könnten die Hersteller die Diebesbanden auch gleich selbst beauftragen, dies käme im Effekt auf das Gleiche hinaus!

Jürgen


----------



## Wegberger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo,

wieso, die Größe ? 
Du muss den Klebestreifen ja nur so anbringen, das das Teil genug gedehnt oder zerissen wird. Der Sender kann ja 1,5om weiter weg sein.

Wen interessiert in Tombuktu, ob sein neuer AB graviert ist oder nicht?


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier. http://www.pantaenius.de/de/service/extras/wsp-gravur.html



ja mein Motorenhändler sag mir immer der Aufkleber und die Gravur ist dann auch mit weg :vik::vik:


----------



## 2911hecht (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Mag ja sein,aber die Nummer im Motorblock ist nicht gerade kurz und das bedeutet Arbeit!Frage,wenn ein Dieb die Wahl hat,Boot links Motor ohne Aufkleber,Boot rechts mit Aufkleber,welches würde er dann wohl nehmnen?


----------



## Wegberger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo.

alle drei ! #c|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

@2911Hecht, dass würde vorausetzen, der Aufkleber kann auch vom Dieb gelesen werden!
Ich kann da auf dem Aufkleber aber nur deutschen Text erkennen?

Jürgen


----------



## Wegberger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

hallo,

vorallem muss die eingeschlagene Nummer auch am neuen Einsatzort .....  irgendeine Ordnungsmacht tangieren#c

Denke mal ...wenn die das bei PKW nicht hinkriegen ....dann bei AB`s ?

Ganz ehrlich resümiert gibt es für mich nur 2 Möglichkeiten

entweder das Boot aus dem Wasser 
oder
beim Abbau unmittelbar informiert zu werden und zeitnah reagieren zu lassen

wenn weg dann sonst weg.

Aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Frage,wenn ein Dieb die Wahl hat,Boot links Motor ohne Aufkleber,Boot rechts mit Aufkleber,welches würde er dann wohl nehmnen?



Alle beide wenn sie Neuwertig und zu Gebrauchen sind #h glaub nicht das sich einer am Aufkleber stört von den Profis ....
vielleicht hilft es bei den einheimischen Bengels wenn die mal nen Lütten Klauen wollen ....der Rest aus dem Ausland lacht sie Tot |krach:


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Mag ja sein,aber die Nummer im Motorblock ist nicht gerade kurz und das bedeutet Arbeit!Frage,wenn ein Dieb die Wahl hat,Boot links Motor ohne Aufkleber,Boot rechts mit Aufkleber,welches würde er dann wohl nehmnen?



Du verkennst die Situation. In einer einzigen Nacht werden ein knappes Dutzend Außenborder aus ein und demselben Hafen entwendet. Glaubst Du ernsthaft da interessieren die sich für Aufkleber und Gravuren. Das geht denen am A... vorbei. Leider!

Grüße!


----------



## ulf (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo

Den Dieben geht das wirklich oft mal am A. vorbei. 
Man sollte aber auch bedenken, daß die Polizei auch solchen Dieben mal auf die Spur kommt. Dann hat man es bei einem gravierten Motor sehr viel leichter den wieder zurück zu bekommen.
Diese Rückgabe kann sonst ein echtes Problem sein, wenn die wirklichen Besitzer nicht ermittelt werden können. Weiter kann die Polizei dann auch viel leichter den Nachweis führen, daß es sich überhaupt um gestolene Ware handelt. So die Auskunft des Polizisten, der mir meinen AB graviert hat.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Hallo Ulf,

 leider ist es für den Geschädigten oftmals besser, wenn der Motor nie wieder auftaucht (sofern eine Versicherung dafür abgeschlossen wurde). Denn wer will schon einen halb zerpflückten, verschrammten Motor wieder haben, der für den nahen Osten oder gar Afrika usw. bestimmt war....


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Ganz genau!
Lieber den Zeitwert der Versicherung kassieren als einen Motor zurücknehmen müssen, von dem man nicht weiss was zwischenzeitlich damit passiert ist.
Ich lasse meinen jedenfalls bewusst nicht gravieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Ich sehe in der Gravur auch keinen Vorteil und gehe davon aus, das die Motoren professionell weiter bearbeitet werden. Und da ist auch eine Lackierung mit drin und ein Teil wird bestimmt auch als Ersatzteil weiter verwendet.

Ich wäre nicht verwundert, wenn ein Teil der Motoren seinen Weg zurück nach Westeuropa findet.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

n'abend Leute
Diese ganzen Sicherungsmaßnahmen , wie gravieren / künstlicher DNA / GPS usw. helfen nur , wenn die Diebe die Sachen im Land verhökern wollen . Sie dienen aber als Nachweis (z.B. Foto) für die Versicherungen , daß man alles menschenmögliche zur Sicherung der versicherten Gegenstände getan hat . Allerdings steht in den Klauseln , daß du im Versicherungsfall nach der Regulierung gekündigt werden kannst. Du gehst dann zwar nicht leer aus und kannst dir zeitwertigen Ersatz holen , aber spätestens nach dem dritten Mal bekommst du dann keine Versicherung mehr , so wie viele Händler und Handwerksbetriebe in grenznahem Land . Die Sache mit dem Gas ist ja gerechtfertigt , aber in einem Land , wo der Täterschutz per Gesetz geregelt ist , aber kein Opferschutz , kannst Du das vergessen . Unsere Idee mit der Videoüberwachung gekoppelt mit einem Bewegungsmelder wurde von der Polizei vor Ort nach dem Diebstahl dahingehend niedergeschmettert , daß der Einbrecher das Recht am eigenen Bild hat und es damit nicht gerichtsverwertbar ist . Wir wurden sogar darauf hingewiesen , daß der "Übersteigschutz" oben auf dem Tor im Falle eines Unfalls des Täters beim Überklettern für uns problematisch werden kann . Solange die Politik so tut , als wäre alles in bester Ordnung , wird sich daran auch nichts ändern !
 Uwe


----------



## ulf (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> [...]Unsere Idee mit der Videoüberwachung gekoppelt mit einem Bewegungsmelder wurde von der Polizei vor Ort nach dem Diebstahl dahingehend niedergeschmettert , daß der Einbrecher das Recht am eigenen Bild hat und es damit nicht gerichtsverwertbar ist [...]



Hallo

Dazu würde ich lieber nochmal jemand fragen, der sich mit so was auskennt. Ihr dürft die Überwachung nicht öffentlich in's Netz stellen, aber für euch und zur Täteremittlung geht das selbstverständlich. Z.B. Supermärkte oder Tankstellen überwachen Ihr Areal ja auch.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aussenborder sichern !? oder was auch immer*

Ja Ulf , aber das Gericht muß eben aus jenem Grunde die Bilder als Beweis nicht zulassen . Und ich denke schon , daß Polizisten dazu was sagen können . 
Uwe


----------

